# What to pack/how to prepare/quick recovery from a cesarean birth...add your input!!!



## freethinkingmom (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Mamas,
I haven't posted here in forever! I was apart of the board when I was pregnant with my dd 4.5 years ago. A friend told me about the cesarean support thread and I decided to come and read.

My dd was transverse, my water broke and my freestanding birth center doesn't do breech births and she wasn't turning for anything. We tried everything. She was stuck and they had to extend my uterine incision into a J, making it impossible to find a care provider to VBAC with (even homebirth midwives) and I'm not comfortable with this scar to go unassisted.

So what did you pack for your scheduled cesarean birth?

What did you do to make the birth more ideal (if you were hoping for a different birth)? Our wonderful OB said he will lower the screen for me to see my little one being born, anyone can come in the OR for the birth, we can play music, he is genuinely a cool guy)

Recovery tips/tricks/advice?

Anything you have to add that you think will help me or another mama reading this thread is very helpful and appreciated









Thank you so much!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Where in Colorado are you? (I'm in Boulder.)

If I were you, I'd post this question on the Cesarean support thread itself. You'll get more answers.

Let's see I haven't had a scheduled C, but I'll answer based on what was helpful for me/what I wish I had... Clif bars really helped me poop (they have some friendly fiber). Better yet, ask for a stool softener. If you know your pp room will be short on pillows, bring a ton with you, because they're so helpful with nursing and getting yourself into a restful position in bed.

I'd fill my freezer and/or get a friend to schedule other friends to bring meals and/or do laundry, mop the floor, watch your daughter, etc.

I'd get my dh to take absolutely the max leave he could so I could get some rest. (My dh has taken 3 weeks with each kid.)

If being in the hospital is restful, stay as long as you can. If being at home is more restful, get out of the hospital as soon as you can.

Warn people ahead of time so you can schedule visitors/minimize disruptions/get some rest.

Good luck!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freethinkingmom*
So what did you pack for your scheduled cesarean birth?

What did you do to make the birth more ideal (if you were hoping for a different birth)? Our wonderful OB said he will lower the screen for me to see my little one being born, anyone can come in the OR for the birth, we can play music, he is genuinely a cool guy)

Recovery tips/tricks/advice?

Anything you have to add that you think will help me or another mama reading this thread is very helpful and appreciated









Thank you so much!!!

Well before my scheduled csection I had a spa day and had my hair colored. That morning I took a shower, fixed my hair, and wore makeup to the event.









I packed a nice pair of loose fitting PJs. Also nice soft cotton drawstring pants and nursing shirts. I packed new undies, that had a control top to them. I also packed my toiletries, a misting bottle for the hot flashes, good nursing bra and pads, and my own toilet paper. I also had a great lotion for my hands and feet because they were so dry while I was preggo.

You can find my birthplan on the May/June/July Cesarean Birth Support Threads, or you can go to my blog (in siggy) and click on cesarean goddess and my birth plan is there.

I had a really ideal csection IMO. I was able to choose my own anest. and the doctor who performed it. I choose who I wanted assisting my OB, and my sister acted as a doula (she is a former L&D nurse and childbirth educator). I had a camera and my husband and sister took some awesome pictures of the actual delivery. I took no pre-op drugs or post op drugs for pain or nerves. I had an epidural and kept it in place until the next morning for pain management. I asked for stitches rather than staples. I wanted a very jovial, care free atmosphere in the OR and encouraged jokes and laughter.

As for the recovery -- well I would include my epidural in this. I think it has played a huge part in my recovery. As soon as it is taken out I get up and take a shower and use the bathroom, pretty much pain free because they dose me before removing the cath from my spine. I also move about the room, just to loosen things up. I took the pain medication on time, everytime. I took GasX and pooted, alot. I ate as soon as possible, starting lightly then moving up to full yummy meals.

I'm sure I am missing something!

Kim


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Nursing can be challenging after a c-section; bring lots of pillows and the phone number of your friendly neighborhood La Leche Leader.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've had three sections, and my initial recovery was the best this time (complications since have made it my worst overall, but you can't win all the time).

One thing I did was to completely disregard the liquid diet restriction. DH went to the grocery store and bought me grapes, bananas, plums and peaches - also a couple of smoothies and some yogurt. I ate like a pig for the first two days, but it was all fairly high fiber and with a high water content - absolutely no problems with gas or constipation - and no stool softeners or other medication involved.

Other than that...get on your feet asap, of course. I'm not sure what else to recommend. But, listen to your body, not the "experts" - they always try to tell me to lie on my side to nurse because it's "more comfortable", but I find it excruciating. Find what works for you.


----------

